# cold weather shooting?



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Is it any good with this cold or do they go deep?


----------



## topwatertom (Jul 21, 2012)

shoot the rays and flounder wile your out with your friends gigging


----------



## ak (May 6, 2012)

Its duck season I ain't got time for gigging although its the best time right now. I was just wondering because the colorado is clear right now but I haven't been seeing fish like I do in warmer months didn't know wether it would be worth it to go one evening with lights.


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

You might find some of your bigger buffalo and maybe some bowfin, but your carp and spotted gar will be gone. Next month and into late Feb. your male bowfin will have green and pink colors like a dolphin (durado)


----------



## gettin closer (Jun 13, 2012)

We went out on December 1 because it was a nice day (upper 70's) and I wanted to run the boat. Normally the spotted gar will stay just under the surface for a moment and swim a bit before disappearing. We saw plenty of gar for about 1/2 a second at a time. They were staying deep and I we only got 6 over a 4 hour period. I am waiting till spring before I go back out.


----------

